# Help Needed for a Neewer Speedlite MK 950II!



## MistaOB (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello All.

i got a Neewer speedlite MK 950II online from Amazon and have used it few times but when i wanted to use it few days ago with the Duracell battery that i used with it b4, it comes on but doesn't trigger the flash even when you press the PILOT test button. even when i fit it into my canon 100D it still doesn't trigger but the Speedlite recognizes the camera. have bought new panasonic rechargeable batteries but to no avail. Please has anyone had issues with this Neewer or any speedlite model? would love to read your response.  Thank You.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you tried brand-new "regular" (non-rechargeable) batteries?  Does the light that indicates a full charge come on?  Install the new, non-rechargeable batteries, make sure the flash is in TTL mode, the camara is in 'Auto' or 'Program', check the contacts on the foot of the flash to make sure none have been push up, or are gone,   I have to admit this does sound like a flash tube fault.  When you press the 'Test' button, do you hear anything at all?  Hold the speedlight up to your ear in a quiet room and press the 'Test' button.  If you hear a faint 'crackling' noise, that's a good indication that there's an issue.

Unfortunately, problems with third-party gear are common.  The trade-off for good features at a low price is poor build quality and lack of QA during production.


----------



## MistaOB (Jan 30, 2017)

tirediron. Yes i bought Duracell non-rechargeable and it still doing the same thing 'No Trigger'. have sent it to a maintenance engineer tho. But when i press the Pilot-Test button.... i couldnt hear the sound. i Pray it can be resolved.


----------

